# CEAT Farmax Ag Tires



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Has anyone tried the CEAT (pronounced See-Ott) Farmax Ag tires yet? I'm considering a set.

http://www.rubbernews.com/article/20180523/NEWS/180529980/ceat-uses-new-warranty-to-emphasize-ag-tire-quality


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds good....how do they compare price wise to some of the others?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Has anyone tried the CEAT (pronounced See-Ott) Farmax Ag tires yet? I'm considering a set.
> 
> http://www.rubbernews.com/article/20180523/NEWS/180529980/ceat-uses-new-warranty-to-emphasize-ag-tire-quality


Gosh what's happening in the tire business! I remember CEAT as an italian tire maker in the '50s, they came out with the first radials back then. I don't know for certain, but I don't think that it was an indian company. I googled it and this is what I found: *CEAT ltd., the flagship company of RPG Enterprises, was established in 1924 in Turin. Today, CEAT is one of India's leading tyre manufacturers and has presence in global markets. * I guess RPG must have bought it a while back. When italian the quality was good, but not outstanding, now under indian ownership I have no idea. I never knew they made AG tire so my comments are only good for vehicles.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> Gosh what's happening in the tire business! I remember CEAT as an italian tire maker in the '50s, they came out with the first radials back then. I don't know for certain, but I don't think that it was an indian company. I googled it and this is what I found: *CEAT ltd., the flagship company of RPG Enterprises, was established in 1924 in Turin. Today, CEAT is one of India's leading tyre manufacturers and has presence in global markets. * I guess RPG must have bought it a while back. When italian the quality was good, but not outstanding, now under indian ownership I have no idea. I never knew they made AG tire so my comments are only good for vehicles.


That's pretty much all explained in the link provided.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

The pricing I got was very competitive. Here is a little more info on their history and US launch.

http://www.tirebusiness.com/article/20170925/NEWS/170929971/ceat-bringing-radial-ag-lines-to-the-us


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> That's pretty much all explained in the link provided.


Tried to read the link and I got a pop-up the wanted me to subscribe to a newsletter and could not get rid of it. Tried again now and the pop-up didn't come up, WTF? Didn't know that CEAT was in India in the late 50s. If the price is good I'd give them a shot especially with that warranty


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> The pricing I got was very competitive. Here is a little more info on their history and US launch.
> 
> http://www.tirebusiness.com/article/20170925/NEWS/170929971/ceat-bringing-radial-ag-lines-to-the-us


Bloody pop-up came on again, could not read the article past a few lines!


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Small print at the bottom of that subscribe pop-up with some options. Sorta disguised by color and easy to miss. Something like 'Remind me later' and 'Don't remind me again'. Just click on of those.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> Small print at the bottom of that subscribe pop-up with some options. Sorta disguised by color and easy to miss. Something like 'Remind me later' and 'Don't remind me again'. Just click on of those.


Could not see anything to that effect, i have an iMac


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm not a fan of India anything......might be worth a shot depending on price. The look like a good tire, warranty is good, especially the "field hazard" warranty.....let us kno how they work out if ya get em


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll do that dawg. Think I'm going to put the rear Goodyears that are currently on the tractor up for sale first and see if I get any interest. I am tempted to try these though.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Update on this thread; I moved forward with the CEAT tires. They look like they'll be a great tire. I've only used the tractor to move bundles since they were installed, but hope to get more time on them soon. Here's some pics. One is beside the Firestone All Traction 23. One shows the built in tread wear indicators.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Well done Pat, they look like great tires! The tread is not as aggressive as the Firestone so at speed it should be less rumbling and bouncy.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Trillium Farm said:


> Well done Pat, they look like great tires! The tread is not as aggressive as the Firestone so at speed it should be less rumbling and bouncy.


Do you have that backward? I thought more lugs were supposed to provide better road ride.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Do you have that backward? I thought more lugs were supposed to provide better road ride.


 It depends on the direction of the lugs, in the CEAT they are closer to parallel to line of travel whereas in the Firestone they are more perpendicular to that line, now in my mind that equates with a longer stay on the lung before moving onto the next one, but I admit it's very empiric so if anyone has a real life experience please comment.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My understanding is that a 45 degree tread is a better roading tire than a 23 degree tread. I personally will not buy a 23 degree tire as they are not a general purpose tire. 23 degree treads are great for tractive effort in firm dirt, but 45 is better in wet conditions and for roading. I've seen this for my self.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Gearclash your spot on! The 45° tread does ride better and quieter and in soft field conditions work very good. Hard dry conditions not quite as good as the 23° field specials. 
Here in New England I prefer the 45° tread! 
Boy speaking of good traction, monday while baling a field we do that produces pucker.. I was climbing the last pass with baler wagon combination and noticed my front wheels were just tickling the sod...YEAH! No skid marks that day! More like butt cramps LOL


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I will say I don't really like the Firestone All Traction 23 on the road. These CEAT tires are a 30 MPH rated radial, and a quick run on the road the other night indicates they do ride very nice. My Firestones are bias and that probably doesn't help road ride either.

Time for some front weights on that rig skyrydr2  . Is that how you came up with your user name? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I will say I don't really like the Firestone All Traction 23 on the road. These CEAT tires are a 30 MPH rated radial, and a quick run on the road the other night indicates they do ride very nice. My Firestones are bias and that probably doesn't help road ride either.
> 
> Time for some front weights on that rig skyrydr2  . Is that how you came up with your user name? :lol: :lol:


Exactly what I was trying to say!


----------

